

Web-based SSH for EC2 using a javascript VT emulator - skavanagh

From your web browser, users can open multiple shells, execute and shared commands, upload files to EC2 instances (see links in comments)
======
skavanagh
Demo: [http://bit.ly/1dbOTI1](http://bit.ly/1dbOTI1)

Download: [http://bit.ly/12SK4xb](http://bit.ly/12SK4xb)

